# Eltern sind entsetzt: Rihanna und Britney Spears waren zu sexy



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Eltern sind entsetzt: Rihanna und Britney Spears waren zu sexy
Billboard-Awards Performance von Brit und Rihanna scharf kritisiert​*

Klar, wenn man zwei derart heiße Stars wir Britney Spears und Rihanna einen Song namens „S&M“ zusammen darbieten lässt, kann das eigentlich nur heftig werden. Das war sicherlich auch den Organisatoren des Billboard-Awards klar, die die beiden Sängerinnen mit ihrem gemeinsamen Remix von Rihannas Hit eröffneten.

Nun handelten sie sich dafür jedoch die scharfe Kritik des „Parents Television Council“ ein, das natürlich auf die Palme ging und betont, solch ein Auftritt hätte im frühen Abendprogramm um 20 Uhr absolut nichts verloren.

Eine wahre Sex-Show sei der Auftritt gewesen, schimpft Tim Winter, der Vorsitzende der Elternvereinigung, und er könne sich gar nicht vorstellen, was den Sender ABC dazu veranlasst habe, so etwas auszustrahlen. „Die unverhohlen sexualisierte Performance von Rihanna und Britney Spears war kein Unfall oder Missgeschick, sondern die willentliche Bestrebung, Teenager mit Bildern und Texten anzusprechen, die Peitschen, Ketten und andere Fetische glorifizieren“, heißt es in seinem empörten Statement weiter. Mag sein, doch der Sender erreichte damit genau das, was er wollte: ein jeder redet drüber!

*Was sagt ihr zu Britney Spears und Rihannas Auftritt bei den Billboard-Awards?
Cool oder doch etwas zu heftig fürs öffentliche Fernsehen?
*
​


----------



## Bargo (27 Mai 2011)

gefällt mir :thumbup:

Britney hat ja Erfahrung mit solchen Auftritten


----------



## posemuckel (27 Mai 2011)

Aber Knarren darf in ihrem Land jeder besitzen. 
Die Amis haben echt alle nen Vollschatten!!!!!!!


----------



## Sachse (27 Mai 2011)

bessere Promo als Stress mit dem _Parents Television Council_ kann man gar nicht haben. 

Auftritt war richtig genial, bis Britney dazu kam. War ein bisschen hüftsteif. 

Ich frage mich dabei immer, was Eltern dazu treibt, sich durch so eine Organisation vertreten zu lassen. Denen ist alles zu sexistisch oder gewaltverherrlichend, wo wir als Europäer nur mit den Kopf schütteln würden. Witzig ist eigentlich nur, wie diese Knallköppe früher mal so waren, dass sie jetzt moral und Anstand predigen. Weil irgendwie müssen sie ja ihre Kiddies auch gemacht haben oder glauben die auch noch an das Mär der Biene und Fremdbestäubung. 

P.S. Hier am Board wohl nicht erlaubt, dass Video in HD zu posten, hab's nämlich rumliegen.


----------



## Nielebock (28 Mai 2011)

Wir kennen ja die Amerikaner,prüde bei einer kleiner erotischen Szene aber stellen die meisten Pornofilme her da regt sich keiner auf.Wie man sieht sind wir Europäer weiter als die Amerikaner in Sachen Offenheit mit bestimmten Szenen.


----------



## Punisher (28 Mai 2011)

Die hasse die gespielte Prüderie der Amis


----------



## Stefan102 (28 Mai 2011)

och  die haben ja gar nicht rumgeknutsch


----------



## Hein666 (28 Mai 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Aber Knarren darf in ihrem Land jeder besitzen.
> Die Amis haben echt alle nen Vollschatten!!!!!!!



So sehe ich das auch!

Das Video ist jedenfalls gut!


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Mai 2011)

Wenn sie sich gegenseitig im TV erschossen hätten, würde es in den USA wohl weniger Aufruhr geben!


----------



## tommie3 (28 Mai 2011)

Tja,die Amis.
Das sind mir schon echt helle Leuchten.


----------



## Arek79 (29 Mai 2011)

Dass die amis auf "mehr haut" sehr komisch reagieren wissen wir..
Ist ja so ähnlich wie bei uns in deutschland im bezug auf Games,erwachsene Games versteht sich,die ja sowieso NUR an erwachsene verkauft werden dürfen.trotzdem spielt es jeder jugendliche.oder denkt ihr dass z.b.CALL OF DUTY nur erwachsene besitzen???


----------



## Franky70 (30 Mai 2011)

So wie damals der Sesamstraßen Auftritt von [email protected] Perry den amerikanischen Eltern auch zu heiß war...

Verlogene Gesellschaft.
Wie schon erwähnt wurde:
Einerseits größter Pornoproduzent der Welt, auf der anderen Seite prüde bis zur Lächerlichkeit. 
Stichwort "Nipplegate"......was Janet da damals zeigte, läuft bei uns im Frühstücksfernsehen.
Warum haben die Amis Angst vor Nippeln, ich verstehe es wirklich nicht.


----------

